# Problema con LM358 (comparador)



## Schottky (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Estoy haciendo en circuito que esta en la imagen adjunta el cual como podran ver es un AMP. OP el 358, como comparador, mi problema esta en que tansolo alimento el 358con la los 9V el LED indicador de la salida se enciende sin que conecte las terminales inversora y no-inversora. Ya probe con varios 358 y lo mismo.

¿Hay una mala conexion en el diagrama?


----------



## jor1703 (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola amigo schottky.

lo que sucede en este circuito es que esta configurado como un comparador, el cual no posee retroalimentacion. De acuerdo a la teoria de los op-amp´s, cuando trabajan en lazo abierto su ganancia es muy grande (dependiendo el operacional), por lo tanto al aplicarle una diferencia de potencial entre sus entradas producirá a la salida un voltaje determinado.

Debes advertir que todo operacional (real) posee un voltaje de entrada de offset (producido por los desacoples de los voltajes base-emisor de la etapa diferencial de entrada), esto quiere decir que tendrás un voltaje de salida en el operacional aún cuando no hayas aplicado un voltaje diferencial de entrada.

por ejemplo si la ganancia de lazo abierto del operacional es de 100000, y si el voltaje de offset de entrada es de 25uV, a la salida tendremos un voltaje de 2.5V.

por lo tanto es normal que te muestre ese comportamiento.

a simple vista el circuito parece estar bien. la resistencia de ajuste determina el voltaje de referencia con respecto a la señal proveniente del optoacoplador

si tienes otra duda a la orden

saludos

La ganancia elevada se debe a que al no poseer retro, el operacional se va a saturación con cualquier voltaje pequeño de entrada, la saturación del operacional puede ser positiva (+V) o negativa (-V) o cero, esto dependiendo de la alimentación del operacional


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 5, 2010)

El circuito parece corecto, puede ser por culpa de los picos de luz del fluorescente.

Mide con el tester as tensiones en la patilla positiva y la negativa.

[(Vopam+)-(Vopam-)] * infinito

Si da -infinito la salida es cero
Si da +infinito la salida es la tension de alimentacion


----------

